# L-Carnitine Injections



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

lol, I heard of someone pinning this for fat-loss.

curious, anyone had any experience?

From a vet site:




> L-Carnitine injection enhances improves performance, reduces muscle fatigue and improves recovery after hard work.  It delays muscle fatigue by reducing lactic acid formation, and improves performance and endurance.
> 
> *What is L-Carnitine ?*
> L-Carnitine is a naturally occurring nutrient found in animals and plants. Horses gain L-Carnitine through their diet or through the synthesis of amino acids. However, horses will not usually be able to replace the extensive losses of L-Carnitine which occur in heavy or fast work.
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

Of course gears, but I got this info from a bloke who used to run triathlons and iron man comps


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

hmm . .  you know it all happened since his trip to kansas


----------

